# One of our Laker Girls....



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*no cheating, read the thread!* 


_______________________________________________________________________________


USED to CHEER FOR THE CELTICS!











> With thanks to With Leather for pointing this out to me I have to say this is just wrong. What we have here is a turncoat to the highest degree; a person so low, they’d be shot for desertion if they were in a branch of the military. What I am talking about is the lady in our lead image, Whitney of the Laker Girls, used to cheer for the Boston Celtics before joining the Lakers. The absolute horror I feel for Whitney’s traitorous ways is palpable. Hasn’t anyone ever heard of loyalty? I mean, it’s not like the athletes can switch teams whenever their contracts run out.
> Oh, wait.
> Anyway, Whitney’s presence already adds some much needed modern-day emphasis to an NBA Finals storyline that’s been focusing on the past.
> http://www.intentionalfoul.com/nba/now-this-is-just-wrong/


Not sure how I feel about this!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

omfg it's the end of the world


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

She converted over because she knows the Lakers are the best team in the league.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

She also looks so much better in puple and gold. As a matter of fact, I find it hard for her not to look good in anything!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*****


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

She finally got under the right suit. :bsmile:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I would **** her in a Celtics uni.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

For some reason, she looks better in Green.:biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would **** her in any uni.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> ****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> ****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


Exactly. Quote of the year.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

L.A Guy said:


> ****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ooh, i see mini camel toe.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> ****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


:lol: Nice!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a turncoat.

I will give her a hard spanking for her crimes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

She's cute


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> I would **** her in a Celtics uni.


umm cametoe


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

is this the girl kobe had an affair with.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no... 

well, actually, maybe.. but we just dont know about it yet.


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Kobe is arrogant and cheater, how are you gonna continue to cheat on your wife
hmm, and im starting to think that she's a gold digger, thats why she doesn't
do anything about it and continues to stay with him.



http://www.newsamericanow.com/celeb/vanessacurry2.jpg


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That isn't the same girl, and there was no affair. Jesus.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess Torr doesn't realize that whole thing with Kobe cheating again was a joke.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> ****ing her in a Celtic uni is much sweeter because, its basically ****ing the celtics!


Sounds like some underlining Paul Peirce fantasies coming out here...

So how's it feel getting sloppy seconds on cheerleaders Lakers?


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Cris said:


> That isn't the same girl, and there was no affair. Jesus.


There was an affair not with this girl and so ironically after this her link is disabled form the website
and why hasn't kobe said anything. I mean when rumors came out that him and his
wife were getting a divorce, he came out and said that that was false.

here's the pic of the girl he had an affair with. Vanessa curry
http://static.flickr.com/2196/2513625130_57a3f279fa.jpg


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not answering to some made up stories doesn't make them true. Plus his legal threatened with a lawsuit, so your point is pretty much moot.

Of course the girl's profile was deleted from Lakers.com, so that makes it certain that she had an affair with Kobe!!!

Wait, what is this?! No Brian Cook or Kwame Brown's profile on the Lakers roster either! Kobe must've had an affair with them too!

And what is this?. KG photoshopped with another girl just like Kobe with the ex-Laker cheerleader! Oh my God, cheaters, the both of them!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Law is pretty simple. If it's true, and you can prove it you can say it. If your lying, and can't prove it, you can be sued. (Unless it's parody, which this isn't.). 

There's a reason no sites have it up anymore. It's because it didn't happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

torr said:


> There was an affair not with this girl and so ironically after this her link is disabled form the website
> and why hasn't kobe said anything. I mean when rumors came out that him and his
> wife were getting a divorce, he came out and said that that was false.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/404213-vanessa-curry-kobes-affair.html#post5541161


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

torr said:


> There was an affair not with this girl and so ironically after this her link is disabled form the website
> and why hasn't kobe said anything. I mean when rumors came out that him and his
> wife were getting a divorce, he came out and said that that was false.
> 
> ...


The whole story was made up as a April Fools joke on thedirty.com. It was recently updated I see for May, but it's nothing to be taken seriously. 

I can't believe you actually even believe this. =\ The media would be all over this, if it was true...


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Eternal said:


> The whole story was made up as a April Fools joke on thedirty.com. It was recently updated I see for May, but it's nothing to be taken seriously.
> 
> I can't believe you actually even believe this. =\ The media would be all over this, if it was true...


well thanks for clearing that up, i guess i was wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

torr said:


> well thanks for clearing that up, i guess i was wrong.


No problem. Everyone makes mistakes. :biggrin:


----------

